# URL to redirect to is missing



## nooobie123 (Oct 4, 2009)

*feeling dumb*

could pls tell me what's causes the error. here's my httpd-vhosts.conf


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
     ServerAdmin webmaster@<my host name>
     DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/apache22/data"
     ServerName <my host name>
     ErrorLog "/var/log/httpd-error.log"
     CustomLog "/var/log/httpd-access.log" combined
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>
     ServerAdmin webmaster@<my host name>
     DocumentRoot "/usr/local/www/horde"
     ServerName webmail.<my domain name>
     Redirect permanent https://webmail.<my domain name>
     ErrorLog "/var/log/httpd-horde-error.log"
     CustomLog "/var/log/httpd-horde-access.log" combined
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 4, 2009)

You need to redirect *something*, like "/".


----------

